# Christian Apologetics By Geisler



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello. Just wondering if anyone has read Christian Apologetics By Geisler (2nd Edition). My question is about this specific updated edition. I know Norman Geisler is not Reformed but I understand this is a well researched book, and wondering if anyone found it useful.

Thank you


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 24, 2016)

If you have room on your shelf for it, it's fine. Depends on whether you think the "Classical 5" arguments work. But he does do a good job introducing the reader to the "current lingo" in apologetics from last generation. I liked his book on ethics better.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 25, 2016)

As long as youunderstand that he does a poor job defining and understanding what calvinism really teaches, his work is useful to be used as a summary of various current thought on the doctrine issues.


----------

